# Back and chest pain - is it the drugs?



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
Just wondering if anyone else has experienced any chest/shoulder and/or back pain whilst using progynova and or cyclogest.  Pain started prior to ET so not putting it down to that. Only drugs different this time is the Progynova..... has anyone experienced this at all?
Thanks 
T


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, 

I was having chest pain that felt a lot like heart burn.  It has gone now... hope yours goes soon too!  Have just started the EVIL cyclogest, which will bring a whole new load of symptoms!

Good luck

Mack x


----------

